# Cabinet door hinge router bit question



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm making a couple of cabinets and need a router bit for the hinges. I want to use the same kind of hinges to match my old cabinets and I'll need to have a router bit.
This image is the kind of hinge and bit I think I need. Also, is there an easy jig I can get to go with this kind of bit? If so, what do you recommend?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

got part numbers???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bigger pictures???


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

No information yet, I'll have to check that out. And that picture was just from Google Images of the style of hinge I have on the existing cabinets. 
I'll work on it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

link me...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> link me...


My kitchen cabinets have a 3/8 inset but Rockler doesn't carry those, only 1/4" or 1/2".

I think I'll go with Amazon 3/8" inset 

https://www.amazon.com/Amerock-BPR8...keywords=double+demountable+hinge+3/8+overlay

Or Rockler's 1/2" inset

Double Demountable Hinges | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware


Wouldn't the router bit be the same for either?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

up spiral cutter for the cut in a plunge based trim router...
you are making a small mortise that wants straight walls and not radiused...
make a clamp on stop which is nothing more than piece of ply cut to look like a ''*U*'' w/ the legs far enough apart to accommodate the router and length of cut...
add a leg to the ''U'' to form a ''T'' to facilitate better clamping and if you add a gusset for strength and stability to it you'll be ahead in the game..

the cut out for the stop...
make the throat a lot smaller.. and while you are at, make it a slot and not an open throat..
use a guide bushing on your router and let the router ride on top of the stop... now the router will be less likely to ''rock/tip'' as you cut...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

this what you want???

.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> up spiral cutter for the cut in a plunge based trim router...
> you are making a small mortise that wants straight walls and not radiused...
> make a clamp on stop which is nothing more than piece of ply cut to look like a ''*U*'' w/ the legs far enough apart to accommodate the router and length of cut...
> add a leg to the ''U'' to form a ''T'' to facilitate better clamping and if you add a gusset for strength and stability to it you'll be ahead in the game..
> ...




Thanks! It will be a while before I get to the stage in my project before I'm actually cutting, I'm just getting ready.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

What I made and used...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Be sure to practice on some scrap before the real thing.
Herb


----------

